#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  >  若有連不上論壇的情況

## 狼王白牙

為了要求主機商改善網路伺服器品質, 如果在瀏覽本論壇時
出現任何錯誤訊息 , 請在這邊留下連線時間、當時出現的訊息
若數天前有相同情況, 還記得當時時間的也請留言.  謝謝.





> *Warning: mysql_connect(): Can't connect to MySQL server on 'bbs.wolfbbs.net' (4) in /home/.uptight/kiba/wolfbbs.net/db/mysql4.php on line 48
> phpBB : Critical Error 
> 
> Could not connect to the database(無法連上資料庫)*

----------


## Wolfy

> 2005-08-10   12:00 
> 
> Warning: mysql_connect(): Unknown MySQL server host 'bbs.wolfbbs.net' (2) in /home/.uptight/kiba/wolfbbs.net/db/mysql4.php on line 48
> phpBB : Critical Error 
> 
> Could not connect to the database 
> 
> 
> 這個連不上的時間超過20分鐘吧...沒去算





> 2005-08-10  14:20
> 
> 無法顯示網頁 
> 目前查閱的網頁無法使用。 網站可能發生技術問題或者您需要調整瀏覽器設定。 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 請嘗試下列:
> 
> ...

----------


## 狼魂

> 2005-08-10   12:00 
> 
> Warning: mysql_connect(): Unknown MySQL server host 'bbs.wolfbbs.net' (2) in /home/.uptight/kiba/wolfbbs.net/db/mysql4.php on line 48
> phpBB : Critical Error 
> 
> Could not connect to the database 
> 
> 
> 這個連不上的時間超過20分鐘吧...沒去算


這我11點50就在連 好像到12點半過後 還是連不上

----------


## Wolfy

2005-08-13 下午 17:48開始又掛了...

一樣是CANT CONNET DATABASE....

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

2005-08-16下午2:55左右



> 無法顯示網頁 
> 目前查閱的網頁無法使用。 網站可能發生技術問題或者您需要調整瀏覽器設定。 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 請嘗試下列:
> 
> 請按  [重新整理] 按鈕，或者稍後再試一次。
> 
> ...

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

> Warning: mysql_connect(): Lost connection to MySQL server during query in /home/.uptight/kiba/wolfbbs.net/db/mysql4.php on line 48
> phpBB : Critical Error 
> 
> Could not connect to the database


發生時間P.M.07:15

----------


## 月狼

Warning: mysql_connect(): Can't connect to MySQL server
on 'bbs.wolfbbs.net' (4) in /home/.uptight/kiba/wolfbbs.net/db/mysql4.php on line 48
phpBB : Critical Error 

Could not connect to the database

PM1:06

----------


## 潞的Q

Warning: mysql_connect(): Can't connect to MySQL server on 'bbs.wolfbbs.net' (4) in /home/.uptight/kiba/wolfbbs.net/db/mysql4.php on line 48
phpBB : Critical Error 

Could not connect to the database 


2005/08/24 10:30AM

----------


## 嵐澤

Warning: mysql_connect(): Can't connect to MySQL server on 'bbs.wolfbbs.net' (4) in /home/.uptight/kiba/wolfbbs.net/db/mysql4.php on line 48
phpBB : Critical Error 

Could not connect to the database 


2005/8/24 3:49AM

----------


## 嵐澤

Warning: mysql_connect(): Can't connect to MySQL server on 'bbs.wolfbbs.net' (4) in /home/.uptight/kiba/wolfbbs.net/db/mysql4.php on line 48
phpBB : Critical Error 

Could not connect to the database 

========
2005/8/25  2:26AM

----------


## 契

08/25/2005

電腦時間不準 

估測發文前 2 分鐘




> Warning: mysql_connect(): Lost connection to MySQL server during query in /home/.uptight/kiba/wolfbbs.net/db/mysql4.php on line 48
> phpBB : Critical Error
> 
> Could not connect to the database

----------


## sanari

08/29/2005

Warning: mysql_connect(): Can't connect to MySQL server on 'bbs.wolfbbs.net' (4) in /home/.uptight/kiba/wolfbbs.net/db/mysql4.php on line 48
phpBB : Critical Error 

Could not connect to the database 

PM12:25左右無法連
PM12:52時我又可以連上來

----------


## Wolfy

9月13號.
大約晚上11點前後
本站的速度常緩慢.
持續時間有兩小時以上.
報告完畢.

----------


## 哈姆雷恩

Warning: mysql_connect(): Can't connect to MySQL server on 'bbs.wolfbbs.net' (4) in /home/.uptight/kiba/wolfbbs.net/db/mysql4.php on line 48
phpBB : Critical Error

Could not connect to the database

大概從早上8:30分開始 到中午12點--

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

Parse error: parse error, unexpected ',', expecting '{' in /home/.uptight/kiba/wolfbbs.net/includes/usercp_avatar.php on line 319

發生時間:11/15 約AM 6:20 
修改個人資料按送出後出現的訊息
資料修改不能...YTZ

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

> Warning: main(./language/lang_cht/lang_chatspot.php): failed to open stream: No such file or directory in /home/.uptight/kiba/wolfbbs.net/chatspot/chatspot_config.php on line 39
> 
> Warning: main(): Failed opening './language/lang_cht/lang_chatspot.php' for inclusion (include_path='.:/usr/local/lib/php') in /home/.uptight/kiba/wolfbbs.net/chatspot/chatspot_config.php on line 39
> 
> Warning: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at /home/.uptight/kiba/wolfbbs.net/chatspot/chatspot_config.php:39) in /home/.uptight/kiba/wolfbbs.net/includes/page_header.php on line 574
> 
> Warning: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at /home/.uptight/kiba/wolfbbs.net/chatspot/chatspot_config.php:39) in /home/.uptight/kiba/wolfbbs.net/includes/page_header.php on line 576
> 
> Warning: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at /home/.uptight/kiba/wolfbbs.net/chatspot/chatspot_config.php:39) in /home/.uptight/kiba/wolfbbs.net/includes/page_header.php on line 577
> ...


時間:06:31PM 01/14.2006
外加連線遲緩

----------


## 狼王白牙

主機商雖有改善連線情況  但是改善幅度仍不是很滿意

因此今年將更換主機商  若再遇到資料庫連不上的情形

請用瀏覽器重讀  本討論串所收集的資訊到此結束  謝謝各位

----------

